

The most important skill in software development - vskarine
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2015/06/18/most-important-skill-in-software/#.VYhBb4-9CrA.hackernews

======
white-flame
These are the important skills in software development:

    
    
      Abstraction
      Communication (in person, in documentation, & to the computer)
      Understanding the use & environment of the software
    

These are intertwined, contain the organizational skills from the article, and
are pretty difficult to test and quantify.

------
savvyraccoon
The most important skill in software development is too have your site ready
for Reddit effect.

